# Course Review - HORTON PARK, Surrey



## Paul_Stewart (Mar 9, 2011)

HORTON PARK GOLF CLUB
West Ewell, Surrey

This is one of the plethora of courses that sprung up in the 1990s when developers saw building a golf course as a sure-fire way of making money.  And of course we all know things did not turn out that way and few have matured into anything truly worthwhile over the last two decades.

Proof in point of where a course should just be blown up and start all over again is Horton Park near Epsom.   The facility has gone through a couple of changes in ownership and more layout alterations than Silverstone but even in its current format, it is an appalling design.

The location is a series of fields that have been bought at different times and used to create a now 27-hole complex with an 18-hole "Millenium" course and a 9-hole "Academy" layout.  And there is something fundamentally wrong with probably 16 of the 18 holes on the primary course.

Case in point is what is now the 2nd, a 330-yard par 4 that was built too close to a main road and hence has been subject to planning alterations enforced by the local council.  It dog-legs to the left and is so tight and tree-lined, you hit a 9-iron or wedge off the tee and then a 6-iron to a ridiculously sloped green.

You then progress through a series of holes where the green is either way too small to handle the length (the 170-yard par 3 4th) or where you just cannot see the target or have any idea of yardage (6th).  And being a series of fields, you end up with a couple of long 530+ yard par 5s which have no kind of redeeming feature, just a start and a finish.

Their signature hole is the par 3 10th, which is an island green that is not massive in size.  And it plays 190 yards off the white tees which is just ridiculous.  Most players wedge down to short of the water and then try and pitch and putt for a par.    If you played it from 120 yards, it would be a great hole.  Even Mark McNulty commented the same thing when he opened the course many years ago.

Some of the greens are built on little plateaus which when you are playing a 230-yard par 3, makes hitting the putting surface almost impossible and the quality of the greens is nothing to behold when you do get the putter out.

And all this is such a shame as the people at the club are friendly and deserve better in an area of Surrey that does not have many other local alternatives.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is a link to their website which almost makes the place look worth a visit

http://www.hortonparkgolfclub.co.uk/index.php

Which it isn't!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2011)

Played it for a few years after it opened as I knew the pro at the time Gary Clements and so got freebies. The first use to be a par 3 of about 190 yards and so ideal on a rammed Saturday or Sunday for getting people away. NOT. The second was a dog leg round the back of the range and it was so tight to try and hit anything longer than 5 iron and get it to stop without it running left (fairway sloping right to left too) into a ditch.

There were a few good holes once you crossed over into another field after about 5 and for me the best holes were in the final field (the 13th-17th). Last time I was there they were constructing the par 3 island green which was going to be situated close to the clubhouse. Not been back in well over 10 years. I disagree with Paul saying there aren't alternatives with Leatherhead, Epsom Downs, Thames Ditton all withing a 15-20 minute drive from there


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 10, 2011)

Here is a link to their website which almost makes the place look worth a visit

http://www.hortonparkgolfclub.co.uk/index.php

Which it isn't!
		
Click to expand...

Looked at the gallery pictures.
That really does look a pile of crap


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Mar 10, 2011)

Martin, Leatherhead and Epsom are private courses and Thames Ditton is a 9-hole pile of dog excrement too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2011)

You can pay green fees at Leatherhead and Epsom. There is also Sandown Park, Laleham or coming back towards London, Wimbledon Common. The point is the people of that area aren't really that hard done by. The Horton se up is really geared to pay and play golfers and usually those who are either new to the game. Chessington 9 holer is similar. There is also Silvermere which at least is more mature and has the odd decent hole


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is a link to their website which almost makes the place look worth a visit

http://www.hortonparkgolfclub.co.uk/index.php

Which it isn't!
		
Click to expand...

Looked at the gallery pictures.
That really does look a pile of crap
		
Click to expand...

but what do you really think Rob?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2011)

When you played it, did you see any goats?


----------



## PieMan (Mar 11, 2011)

When you played it, did you see any goats?
		
Click to expand...

Don't be silly Murph - the goats around that part of Surrey do have some standards!!!

I agree with Homer - lots of courses within 15-20 minute drive of Horton Park that are miles better and will accept visitors.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Mar 11, 2011)

Horton is in a great demographic area with nothing within five miles except Epsom Downs.   Hence their driving range is often pretty busy but that is crap too.

No goats in the area but there are a few dogs and moose.  Well there were back in the late 80s when Homer and I worked at a place just up the road.


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Horton is in a great demographic area with nothing within five miles except Epsom Downs.   Hence their driving range is often pretty busy but that is crap too.

No goats in the area but there are a few dogs and moose.  Well there were back in the late 80s when Homer and I worked at a place just up the road.
		
Click to expand...

Cuddington, Banstead, Chipstead, Woodcote, Hampton Court, Surbiton.....??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2011)

Horton is in a great demographic area with nothing within five miles except Epsom Downs.   Hence their driving range is often pretty busy but that is crap too.

No goats in the area but there are a few dogs and moose.  Well there were back in the late 80s when Homer and I worked at a place just up the road.
		
Click to expand...

True but we still went for it anyway. Two words Nikki and Hall mmmmm


----------

